# Leadership Skills



## Saorse (27 May 2005)

So!

As the new Training Warrant Officer for my Corps, my first pressing thing to make time for is "Leadership Conferencing." (_Thanks, mcpl_spunky, by the way_ ) I want to know if other Corps share this problem, and if you all have remedies for it.

Leadership in my Corps is not so great, possibly due to our numbers, the fact that we are kind of slack in a sense, although we are getting better, and our Corps is more going by what we "should" be doing.   What I'm hoping to do this upcoming year, to address the much needed leadership skills, is to organize some sort of Leadership Conferencing period or two, maybe even a day, about once a month on one of our training nights. Sit our cadets down, talk as a Corps, which normally doesn't happen, and just discuss some things: throw some shyness out the window, and really develop some good qualities in our cadets, and maybe if it were focused on Silver and Gold Stars, our potential leaders.

Any thoughts? Any other Corps out there facing a similar situation??


----------



## dano (28 May 2005)

Focusing on the silver star and up, yes good idea.
I can tell you right now, if you're Silver stars and up know what they are doing, instead of knowing of what they think they should be doing, great things will happen.  

Now, doing this once a month is important. Yes, important. Organize it not on a training day, but a sat or sun.

This is just what my corp needs.  Just my 2 cents.
Great idea. However no hope in me implementing this in my career.


----------

